# R.I.P Oscar aka Fatty



## Kimmpf (Sep 23, 2009)

About 6 weeks ago our cat at my dads house was hit by a car and his tail was pulled out if its socket so it was no longer attached inside. My poor little boy has been through soo much over the past 6 weeks with my dad and stepmum paying for him to go into private vet care. He had an operation to amputate his tail in the hope that would be the end of the problems, but he has been unable to go to the toilet himself and he hasnt been eating very much. They have since done an operation to castrate him as the vets felt this would ease the toilet process in some way. Last week he came home but they were told he had to stay housebound and he still had a cathater (sp) attached and he was on lots of medicine. 

However yesterday he had gone downhill so much and the vets said they think some of his tablets have stopped working so he was severely constipated. The decision was made to put him to sleep. 

R.I.P Oscar (aka Fatty) you were loved by so many people and had so many fans on your facebook page. 
Miss you and love you always
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kimmpf (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm sorry but I have to add more photos of him to show you how beautiful, laid back, lovable he is. xxxxxxxx Love you fatty


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah this is so sad!! Reading this has bought tears to my eyes.
I am so sorry and my heart goes out to you.
The pictures of him shows how beautiful he is. I have had BSH for years and i lost one of ours last year so i know what you are going through.
You did everything you could and he knew that you loved him lots.
There are a lot of kind people on this forum that have gone through the same and we are always here to help.
Soon the happy memories of him will come back and the tears will gradually stop.
R.I.P Oscar you beautiful boy!!
Run free at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## PARSON JR S (Oct 1, 2009)

so sorry for your loss, thinking of you.x


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Very sad news, he must have been a very special cat.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry, for your loss - thinking of you.. *hugs*

Here's a picture I made - I hope you can read the poem x


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Oscar he was really handsome. 

You did everything you could for him and he was well loved. Resi in peace sweet Oscar.xx


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry for your loss! It sounds like he went through quite an ordeal


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww Such a sad story  left me feeling choked up God rest his soul, sorry for your loss, such a little beauty  goodbye little one, hope you have a safe crossing


----------



## Kimmpf (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you so much for all of your messages, they have all made me cry more and more. He was a very special cat and will always be remembered and loved so much. The poem made me cry so much - thank you so much for that. Is there any way you could email that to me so I could print that out? It really is beautiful. Thank you for all your support. xx


----------



## chuchy (Oct 3, 2009)

Oscar was such a beautiful boy, just stunning. I am so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you and your family.

Sweet dreams, little man xx


----------

